# Ram air restorations exhaust system



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

anyone have any experience with the Ram air restorations exhaust system that you can buy with their headers? Would you recommend them or would you go with a different outfit?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've not used their exhaust system, but I have used several of their other products and have always found them to be top quaility, if that helps.

Bear


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

It does help, thanks Bear. I may be just lazy but the ease of ordering the hole she-bang from one place appeals to me, and if it is all decent stuff I prefer to go that route.


----------

